# Felting Soaps



## lillybella (Mar 29, 2013)

Does anyone know how to put an image on a felted soap?

I want to have a template on top of the felted soap so I can follow the lines to felt a design.

Also any tips on felting would really be appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## sweethavenarts (Mar 29, 2013)

Try searching the forum, we've discussed this recently.


----------



## lillybella (Mar 29, 2013)

Thank you, sweet.
I have searched the Forums, but there is only one question about felting a pattern on top of the soap & there were no responses.

I need to know if a pattern is used & how it is transferred to the felting on the soap & if all this is done after the soap is felted.


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 29, 2013)

I watched several youTube videos recently about felting soap. From what I gathered, there are a couple of ways to go about creating designs. One person said she likes to stitch a design on the felted soap after felting is done, because she wanted the designs to be very crisp and clear. Her work looked a lot like crewel embroidery. She said if the design is created before felting, the design is more, um, fuzzy, and the other videos I watched did produce soft "fuzzy" designs. I didn't see anyone using a pattern really -- it looked to me like the designs were all fairly free form and were being stitched without any guide markings on the felt. Maybe someone does use a pattern, but these folks were not. I hope this helps. --DeeAnna


----------



## lillybella (Mar 29, 2013)

Thank you DeeAnna

How would I transfer a pattern onto the felted soap?Any ideas?


----------



## paillo (Mar 29, 2013)

Mine are pretty crude, but I use a mini cookie cutter for the outline for my critters, then add eyes and a woollie fleece back, and if I'm really ambitious, feetsies, ears or other extras. Would love to hear more about advanced techniques too!


----------



## lillybella (Mar 29, 2013)

Thank you, paillo

Is there something that can be used to draw on the felted soap?


----------



## jcatblum (Mar 30, 2013)

Here is a tutorial that puts a design 
http://rhythmofthehome.com/2010/07/felted-soap-tutorial/

If you wanted to trace a design would a fabric pencil or marker work???


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 30, 2013)

I can't speak from experience with felted soap -- think it's interesting but I haven't tried it. But based on my general sewing experience, I might try a tailors' chalk pencil. It looks just like a colored pencil, and you sharpen it just like a regular pencil, but it is formulated to wash out of fabrics. It can be found at fabric/craft stores. Tailors' chalk usually comes in several colors -- I remember pink, blue, and white. Choose the color that contrasts with your felt color.


----------



## lillybella (Mar 30, 2013)

Thank you, DeeAnna


----------



## sweethavenarts (Mar 30, 2013)

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/f14/felted-soap-30850/ the link for a tutorial is on the bottom of the first page. You use a felting needle on a bar of soap that has a jacket of wet felted wool.


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 3, 2013)

You can needle felt on the design if you know how to needle felt. Otherwise with a simple pattern you could possibly lay on different color spots of roving. I make or rather made stained glass looking felted soap by laying pieces of color on top of the main color of roving


----------

